# BNSF Vs. UP: The Battle of Cajon



## HybridHobby (Dec 30, 2016)

Spent some time in Cajon a few weeks back. Non stop action as train after train rolled by. Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Some long ole trains there. We live just a few miles from the bottom of the pass, and there are some good watching spots thru there.


----------

